# London?



## AnnW (Jun 14, 2011)

Are there any meet ups planned for down here? SE London? Bromley?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 14, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Are there any meet ups planned for down here? SE London? Bromley?



Hi Ann there was a meet in London in April.  I didn't go to that one, but I am going to the Brighton meet.  Are you going to Brighton?  Sheena


----------



## AnnW (Jun 14, 2011)

I couldn't get to the april meet , I don't think I'll do Brighton , may do but not sure... Just wondering !!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ann, it's more than likely that there will be a meet in London for the forum's 3rd birthday in November, but it would be great if you could make it to Brighton - it's not far!


----------



## AnnW (Jun 14, 2011)

You know, I agree, Brighton is not that far! I shall have to work on this


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2011)

AnnW said:


> You know, I agree, Brighton is not that far! I shall have to work on this



Believe me, from someone who spent 26 hours travelling to Glasgow and back this past weekend, it's not far!


----------



## will2016 (Jul 27, 2011)

i'd love a Se London one too please, would have tried for the Brighton one but missed the posting, always a bit worried that I would feel awkward as I dont know anyone, but then got to start somewhere, providing you could understand my  Scottish brogue! other halfs english so she could translate


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2011)

will2016 said:


> i'd love a Se London one too please, would have tried for the Brighton one but missed the posting, always a bit worried that I would feel awkward as I dont know anyone, but then got to start somewhere, providing you could understand my  Scottish brogue! other halfs english so she could translate



Hi Will, we will be having a central London meet in mid-November to celebrate the forum's third birthday  Don't worry about the accent - I had no trouble when I went to the recent Glasgow Meet, and we have some very well-travelled Scots who pop up at many of the more southerly meets! It can be a little intimidating meeting people for the frst time, but I can assure you that those feelings are gone in an instant and you'll leave looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Natalie123 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm always happy to go to another London meet, a bit of a journey but you lot are so brilliant it's worth the time. Going to the Birmingham one but I'm not sure I can wait that long to have a chat


----------



## will2016 (Jul 28, 2011)

I will def try for the London one then, even thinking about the Brum one as heading to York for a wedding the day after, very tempting


----------

